# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Very cool co2 diffuser!!! Misty like!!

## heavenkid

I wonder when will tis co2 diffuser reach our shore!!! 

Guys check out this link for Green Leaf Aquariums Atomic CO2 Diffuser PartII..

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/pl...co2-equipment/

I wonder do spore carry something like this...so far i dnt see any diffuser can produce such result..

----------


## equidorz

Yes, it is quite a neat hardware but from the video cant really tell how fine the bubbles can be diffused. Hope to see this diffuser in stores real soon.
Anyway you might want to move this thread to the Equipment/Accessories section. 

Cheers

----------


## aquarius

Impressive diffuser!! The problem with diffusers is that after some time, it'll have algae on it and it becomes a hassle to clean it but having said that, this diffuser easily beat glass diffusers anytime cos you won't have breakage problems. Hope to see it in our shores soon.

----------


## griffinkid

Awesome stuff! Can't wait for it to hit the stores! Hopefully it wouldn't be too expensive... But it seems to be very CO2 friendly!  :Smile:

----------


## hayabusa

OH!! i want this so badly!

----------


## heavenkid

Guys, i saw seaview carry same diffuser!!! But its from UP, taiwan... Darn, i bought external reactor already. Or else i will buy and try it..

Can someone buy and try it.. Its cheap, $6plus only!!

----------


## blue33

this is the one you guys talking about. i've tested it sometime ago. 

Click >Here<

----------


## EvolutionZ

anyone tried the one from seaview? or any one know where to buy the one from TS's link?

----------


## |squee|

I'm pretty interested as well actually. Anyone wants to conduct an MO?

----------


## Shadow

You should get the inline diffuser instead, no need to worry about green spot algae growing on it.

----------


## heavenkid

> anyone tried the one from seaview? or any one know where to buy the one from TS's link?


I'm interested to know the performance too as well. Anyone try already?

----------


## EvolutionZ

> You should get the inline diffuser instead, no need to worry about green spot algae growing on it.


 yea the inline diffuser looks great, but i doubt they got size to use with Fluval FX5's ribbed water hose right? im going seaview tomorrow.. may buy the UP brand one and try.. im in if anyone wanna do a MO for the original one..

----------


## heavenkid

> yea the inline diffuser looks great, but i doubt they got size to use with Fluval FX5's ribbed water hose right? im going seaview tomorrow.. may buy the UP brand one and try.. im in if anyone wanna do a MO for the original one..


Hi Bro evolutionZ, do update us here. I very curious about its performance as i only see the diffuser at seaview only. The other popular LFS still did not stock them yet.

Sighz... Too bad i bought a external reactor and installed it already. Or else i sure buy the diffuser to test.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Hi Bro evolutionZ, do update us here. I very curious about its performance as i only see the diffuser at seaview only. The other popular LFS still did not stock them yet.
> 
> Sighz... Too bad i bought a external reactor and installed it already. Or else i sure buy the diffuser to test.


will update if i happen to buy the UP one..

----------


## EvolutionZ

the price is here : http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers.html

i think the price is in USD?

----------


## heavenkid

Yup, its in USD. = (

----------


## EvolutionZ

i think the price is reasonable if it is really that good... but i guess i'll try the UP brand first  :Razz:

----------


## EvolutionZ

i was at seaview just now and saw a similar replica of the GLA co2. but didn't bought it because it looks really flimsy and don't think its worth my money.. NA has it too.. i end up buying a cheap glass diffuser..  :Very Happy:

----------


## soonhong

I bought it and using it now. It is better than ceramic diffuser but does not give the mist effect as seen in GLA website maybe i need to use 2 -3 bps of co2 as currently i only use 1 bps of co2. I have 3 ceramic diffusers but i think this one it is the best as it produce very fine bubbles. It is worth and i am happy with it.

----------


## |squee|

Hi soonhong, where did you get it and how much was it?

----------


## aquarius

I saw a similar looking one at NA over the weekend selling for less than $10. It's at the counter area hanging among the other stuffs on the wall. Can go check it out for those of you who are interested.

----------


## darrezz

where is this NA u guys are refering too??

----------


## Jimmy

> where is this NA u guys are refering too??


 a fish shop located at thomson road, opposite the TMC.

be careful of your 'u'.

----------


## BFG

> where is this NA u guys are refering too??


Yes junior, be careful of your 'u'.

----------


## darrezz

opps sorry.. correct me if i am wrong but what wrong with the "u"?? as u can see i quite new here so need to learn as i go along and not offended anyone

----------


## sheng

Also, please note the following General rules:

Do NOT use SMS/IM lingo.



> opps sorry.. correct me if i am wrong but what wrong with the "u"?? as u can see i quite new here so need to learn as i go along and not offended anyone

----------


## darrezz

Yes sir!  :Well done:

----------


## soonhong

Hi Squee,

I got it from Seaview at SGD5.50 after 15% discount.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Hi Squee,
> 
> I got it from Seaview at SGD5.50 after 15% discount.


now i regret not buying it. :Crying:

----------


## |squee|

Thanks soonhong,

I was at NA a few days ago and I didn't manage to see that diffusor... but I didn't ask anyway.

----------


## EvolutionZ

Anyone willing do do MO for the original one from GLA?

----------


## Shadow

How about Up inline diffuser  :Grin: , no need to worry about green spot and its tiny bubble just like a smoke

----------


## neverwalkalone

Robert, so where's the UP diffuser in that video?

----------


## Halimlee85

Hi i just ordered online "UP Brand" last nite thru ebay from a shop in Hong Kong... Cost me abt 30 SGD including shipment. subject to arrive within 1 week time. once i received i will try and keep you bros update.  :Smile: 

below is the model i buy. cheers

http://cgi.ebay.com/UP-Co2-NEW-ATOMI...item3cb0e37b27

----------


## Shadow

Mine is inline diffuser, so it is connected to the outflow of my filter. Thus it is inside the cabinet, one less thing on the tank  :Wink: .
Also since it is inside the cabine, it dark and green spot algae will not grow.

Halimlee85, please post the hongkong online shop here so other can order as well.

this is what its look like, I believe GLA also have the same design

----------


## Halimlee85

Bro it actually through Ebay Online shop. prices are in USD.i posted a link in my reply earlier. Thou it more expensive then the price you get but i just wanna be the owner of the gadget. But mean time i am trying to get my friend in Hong Kong see if she able to help. If can i let you all know and try my best to get them.

By the way it was from your blog bro Robert i got facinated and hunt high and low to get a piece!!!

----------


## Shadow

o... how come I miss the link..  :Razz:

----------


## EvolutionZ

GLA did say that their inline diffuser is totally different from the UP brand one though.. they say their ceramic is twice the density or something like that..

----------


## Halimlee85

> o... how come I miss the link..


hahah when you replying i was editing to add the link :Smile:  it not your fault either. hehehe

----------


## Halimlee85

> GLA did say that their inline diffuser is totally different from the UP brand one though.. they say their ceramic is twice the density or something like that..


Well bro this type of technical normally company may patent their technology hence it may be a tweak in one or two of the spec but i belive the objective of the product is met. Just like LILY pipe we have high-end like boneo world, ADA mean time we also have cheaper range like gush etc naked eye it both look the same but in term of workmanship and clarity weall know it hehe... so it voice down to availability, budget and also personal preference. 

For me i didn't know that GLA have such as i only saw the doffiser in one of the bros blog then i just hunt for the same brand. do let us know if you getting the GLA and give us a review i sure it be best if we able to see if there is any different.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Well bro this type of technical normally company may patent their technology hence it may be a tweak in one or two of the spec but i belive the objective of the product is met. Just like LILY pipe we have high-end like boneo world, ADA mean time we also have cheaper range like gush etc naked eye it both look the same but in term of workmanship and clarity weall know it hehe... so it voice down to availability, budget and also personal preference. 
> 
> For me i didn't know that GLA have such as i only saw the doffiser in one of the bros blog then i just hunt for the same brand. do let us know if you getting the GLA and give us a review i sure it be best if we able to see if there is any different.


yes bro i get what you mean, but what GLA meant that, since their ceramic is twice the density, they produce much more finer bubbles.. but looking at shadow's blog, i must say the UP brand is good enough.. too bad i cant get the inline diffuser.. im using Fluval Fx5 and the ribbed hose is just too large.. may drop by seaview again to get the "fake" GLA diffuser..

----------


## Shadow

I did not fully read the GLA product but if it is true that it can create finer bubble than Up inline diffuser, that mean it will need more pressure to push the CO2. Even with Up inline diffuser, you need more pressure compare to my old Boyu CD-01 inline diffuser. When I first install I though I install wrongly because nothing coming out. Only after a while the fine bubble start coming out. Worst case is when the next day CO2 hose on the bubble counter come off due to pressure. I only know it when I came back from Office lucky I'm Kiasu put 3 brass check valve so no water on the floor nor cabinet. Now I change the bubble counter with the screw hose lock type. I'm also looking for check valve with screw hose lock as well.

What is the hose size of Fluval Fx5? can't you change the hose?

----------


## Jimmy

> Also since it is inside the cabine, it dark and green spot algae will not grow.


what's the relationship between this and green spot?

----------


## Shadow

green spot only grow when there is light

----------


## EvolutionZ

> I did not fully read the GLA product but if it is true that it can create finer bubble than Up inline diffuser, that mean it will need more pressure to push the CO2. Even with Up inline diffuser, you need more pressure compare to my old Boyu CD-01 inline diffuser. When I first install I though I install wrongly because nothing coming out. Only after a while the fine bubble start coming out. Worst case is when the next day CO2 hose on the bubble counter come off due to pressure. I only know it when I came back from Office lucky I'm Kiasu put 3 brass check valve so no water on the floor nor cabinet. Now I change the bubble counter with the screw hose lock type. I'm also looking for check valve with screw hose lock as well.
> 
> What is the hose size of Fluval Fx5? can't you change the hose?


cool.. cant wait to try my hand on the GLA diffuser.. haha..
Fx5's hose i think is larger than those large 16/22 size.. everything fit nicely behind cabinet liao.. want to change very troublesome.. better dun touch it. :Opps:

----------


## Jimmy

> green spot only grow when there is light


oh, you mean grow on the diffuser...  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

yeah, that what happen for normal diffuser you put in the tank. Green spot will grow on the surface and block the diffuser.

----------


## Halimlee85

> I did not fully read the GLA product but if it is true that it can create finer bubble than Up inline diffuser, that mean it will need more pressure to push the CO2. Even with Up inline diffuser, you need more pressure compare to my old Boyu CD-01 inline diffuser. When I first install I though I install wrongly because nothing coming out. Only after a while the fine bubble start coming out. Worst case is when the next day CO2 hose on the bubble counter come off due to pressure. I only know it when I came back from Office lucky I'm Kiasu put 3 brass check valve so no water on the floor nor cabinet. Now I change the bubble counter with the screw hose lock type. I'm also looking for check valve with screw hose lock as well.
> 
> What is the hose size of Fluval Fx5? can't you change the hose?


Bro, Sound like i need to take precaution to prevent the CO2 hose from coming off. where do you place your check valve to prevent the back flow? is there any diffrent from normal and brass check valve?

----------


## Shadow

in my opinion the brass check valve is better but then it might also depend on the brand. Last time when I use those cheap yellow/green color plastic check valve, every morning there always water almost reaching my regulator. I end up have to turn on the CO2 for 15 minutes (the smallest that my timer can do) early morning 2am. That will help to push water back. I do not have to do that when I use brass check valve.

I have 3 check valve, each on the bubble counter in and out. and another one in between the bubble counter out and diffuser.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> in my opinion the brass check valve is better but then it might also depend on the brand. Last time when I use those cheap yellow/green color plastic check valve, every morning there always water almost reaching my regulator. I end up have to turn on the CO2 for 15 minutes (the smallest that my timer can do) early morning 2am. That will help to push water back. I do not have to do that when I use brass check valve.
> 
> I have 3 check valve, each on the bubble counter in and out. and another one in between the bubble counter out and diffuser.


How about the ANS counter set? i kiasu also.. use the ANS counter set(bubble counter + check valve, both made of glass) + another check valve cause the glass check valve dont look good enough to me.  :Razz:

----------


## Alvin Koh

> How about the ANS counter set? i kiasu also.. use the ANS counter set(bubble counter + check valve, both made of glass) + another check valve cause the glass check valve dont look good enough to me.


EvoZ, I've used a generic glass check valve before, and I think it must always be in the upright position, otherwise, the bead in the glass valve will block the outlet and cause your air tubes to break loose. Just my observation.

----------


## Wolfgangs246

I'm currently visiting Hong Kong for work. Would it be cheaper to buy this GLA or UP diffuser here or in Singapore? I just visited the Goldfish Market Street and all I can say is HOLY COW is it awesome.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> EvoZ, I've used a generic glass check valve before, and I think it must always be in the upright position, otherwise, the bead in the glass valve will block the outlet and cause your air tubes to break loose. Just my observation.


Yup its upright, i stick it nicely onto the side of my glass wall..

----------


## Halimlee85

> I'm currently visiting Hong Kong for work. Would it be cheaper to buy this GLA or UP diffuser here or in Singapore? I just visited the Goldfish Market Street and all I can say is HOLY COW is it awesome.


Bro it Cheaper to get it there(HK) cause for the UP diffuser in SG currently no LFS carry and i recently order online cost me about 30 to 35 SG dollar so u may try to do some conversion with the selling price there.

----------


## Shadow

The inline diffuser should be around S$25 in Hong Kong. no need think twice, just buy  :Laughing: 
Are you taking Mass Order?  :Laughing:

----------


## heavenkid

Heehee, i'm interested to get the inline diffuser too if there is an MO and bro Wolfgangs246 willing to help us get it.

----------


## Alvin Koh

> The inline diffuser should be around S$25 in Hong Kong. no need think twice, just buy 
> Are you taking Mass Order?


$25 is indeed worth it and relatively cheaper compared to online prices ($30-36). I am still puzzled, why none of the local LFS carry it, even though it's been out for 1 year+ and _UP_ products are common in local Singapore fish shops.

----------


## Shadow

Good question, I'm asking this myself. Any idea who is the Up distributor? Maybe give them a call and asked  :Grin:

----------


## heavenkid

I totally agreed!! Seem like singapore is quite well back in term of new products launch... Maybe our market here is too small ...

----------


## Wolfgangs246

I don't mind doing a group order of the products since I am here and I'm intending to buy the GLA inline diffuser myself. But how many are we talking about? My concern being that they tack on a 3% markup for using credit cards and I didn't really bring enough cash to make a bulk purchase. 

Would it be ok if someone offer to help with the headcount in Singapore? I can try to make a trip on Tuesday night to confirm the pricing and then report back to confirm if everyone is still interested? then on maybe Thursday or Friday make a second trip to make the actual purchase. On?

----------


## Alvin Koh

Wolfgang246, I already purchased mine from eBay. Perhaps the others whom are interested, should state their intent. Cheers.

----------


## heavenkid

Hi bro Wolfgangs246,

I don't mind helping you out doing a group order. Maybe we just do a mini groupbuy using this thread, as its not so nice to ask you buy too many also. 

I'm in for 1 unit..

Heavenkid -- 1 unit

*Those who is interested, can list down their name too.*

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Thanks Heavenkid. If possible please check what model everyone is in for. I know EvolutionZ wants a GLA atomizer and specifically the 55mm version. I want the inline diffuser and mine has to be the 16/22 mm version cause of my tank hosing. 

EvolutionZ - GLA Atomizer 55mm version

Wolfgangs246 - GLA Inline diffuser 16/22mm version

Thanks bro.

----------


## Halimlee85

> Wolfgang246, I already purchased mine from eBay. Perhaps the others whom are interested, should state their intent. Cheers.


Bro you also made online purchase from the link i gave? i waiting patiently and still no new crossing my fingers hopefully purchase from ebay is reliable and genuine! hehe may i know you buy from which seller?

----------


## Alvin Koh

> Bro you also made online purchase from the link i gave? i waiting patiently and still no new crossing my fingers hopefully purchase from ebay is reliable and genuine! hehe may i know you buy from which seller?


Halimlee85, I bought it last Dec from this Ebay seller by the name of 'u-barn' and received it in about a week.  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Thanks Heavenkid. If possible please check what model everyone is in for. I know EvolutionZ wants a GLA atomizer and specifically the 55mm version. I want the inline diffuser and mine has to be the 16/22 mm version cause of my tank hosing. 
> 
> EvolutionZ - GLA Atomizer 55mm version
> 
> Wolfgangs246 - GLA Inline diffuser 16/22mm version
> 
> Thanks bro.


Once again thanks wolfgangs246 for helping out here..im keeping a look out for the pricing!  :Very Happy:

----------


## heavenkid

EvolutionZ - GLA Atomizer 55mm version

Wolfgangs246 - GLA Inline diffuser 16/22mm version

heavenkid - GLA Inline diffuser 12/16mm version

Hi guys, please continue from this list if you are interested. Please indicate which model and the size that you wants. Thank you.

CC wolfgangs -- thanks for ur help and can you advise us the pricing once you able to get hold of it. Thanks again

----------


## soonhong

EvolutionZ - GLA Atomizer 55mm version

Wolfgangs246 - GLA Inline diffuser 16/22mm version

heavenkid - GLA Inline diffuser 12/16mm version

soonhong - GLA Inline diffuser 12/16mm version

Thanks Bro Wolfgangs.

----------


## heavenkid

Hi guys, I just received updates from bro wolfgands246. Seem like hongkong does not carry this "GLA branded" aquarium stuff. Most of the shop only carry the "UP" branded instead. Price for UP is per follow, UP line diffuser hkd $148 (around $25sgp) and UP atomizer is hkd$100 is around $16.5 sgp.

So guys please advise whether are you all still interested in the "UP" branded instead. I'm in.

heavenkid - UP Inline diffuser 12/16mm version (1 unit)

----------


## Wolfgangs246

There is a comparison discussion about GLA diffusers and a ebay bought from HK product. I am attaching the link here so you guys can reference the pictures. Although it isn't the same brand, the in-tank diffusers I saw are built exactly the same as the ones in this thread marked as GLA. The HK ones don't have the same number of accessories. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/eq...ffuser-13.html

EvolutionZ, I know you wanted an in-tank. They didn't have UP brands, but they had these made by"Intense Aquarium Expert" and as I mentioned, are built like the GLA ones pictured in the thread above.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> There is a comparison discussion about GLA diffusers and a ebay bought from HK product. I am attaching the link here so you guys can reference the pictures. Although it isn't the same brand, the in-tank diffusers I saw are built exactly the same as the ones in this thread marked as GLA. The HK ones don't have the same number of accessories. 
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/eq...ffuser-13.html
> 
> EvolutionZ, I know you wanted an in-tank. They didn't have UP brands, but they had these made by"Intense Aquarium Expert" and as I mentioned, are built like the GLA ones pictured in the thread above.


oh.. what's the price then? 
Thanks.

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Hi all, 

Sorry to Heavenkid! But I incorrectly reported the pricing of the in-tank atomizer.

Just to be clear, I'll restate the products with the prices here again.

Brand - Model - Size - Price
UP - Inline - 12/16mm - HKD $148
UP - Inline - 16/22mm - HKD $138
Intense Aquarium Expert - In tank - 55mm - HKD $80

Please note that for the In tank atomizer, the size refers to the length of the diffusal bar. There are smaller sizes and the price drops by $5 for every 5mm you take off, to a minimum of 40mm I believe. 

I'll probably be making the next trip there on Friday, so take your time to think about it.

----------


## Shadow

heavenkid - UP Inline diffuser 12/16mm version (1 unit)

Shadow - UP Inline diffuser 12/16mm version (1 unit)
UP Inline diffuser 16/22mm version (1 unit)

----------


## Wolfgangs246

heavenkid - UP Inline diffuser 12/16mm version (1 unit)

Shadow - UP Inline diffuser 12/16mm version (1 unit)
UP Inline diffuser 16/22mm version (1 unit)

Wolfgangs246 - UP Inline diffuser 16/22mm version (1 unit)

EvolutionZ - Intense Aquarium Expert - In tank - 65mm - HKD $90 (1 unit if available)
Intense Aquarium Expert - In tank - 55mm - HKD $80 (1 unit if 65mm is not available)

----------


## BFG

Guys, there is a Mass Order section in this forum. Kindly use that section to do a group buy. The Equipment section is meant for sharing info of equipment and stuff that are related to it, not for a bulk order. Imagine a newbie doing his research and found this thread and he has to go through all this bulk order thingy just to get to the info they wanted. I will let this thread continue but please do the bulk order at the Mass Order section. Your understanding is highly appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Sorry Moderator. I have attempted to create the forum thread in the MO forum. However it won't show until the MO moderator approves it. When it does, I'll post the link in this thread to re-direct people there.

----------


## heavenkid

Sorry Moderator, =p

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Guys, I have submitted the proper request forms and am pending the creation of the thread in the MO forum. However, as I am planning on visiting the Goldfish Market for the last time on the evening of the 28th Jan, I'm not sure if the thread will be created in time. 

Rest assured, that those of you who put up your requests earlier will be honored to the best of my ability and availability of the stores.  :Grin:

----------


## Halimlee85

bros,

i have received my online order and yes! the inline up diffuser is magical!!!  :Smile:  i am a happy hobbist! hehe

Bro Robert Thanks for sharing this wonderful stuff!!

----------


## ZackZhou

hi brother wolfgang, i need a in tank diffuser too, any size, preferably smaller, so starting from the smaller one, if dont have, den help me get 1 unit of the bigger one. thanks alot!

----------


## heavenkid

> bros,
> 
> i have received my online order and yes! the inline up diffuser is magical!!!  i am a happy hobbist! hehe
> 
> Bro Robert Thanks for sharing this wonderful stuff!!


Cool! Care to share any video or picture on this? keke. Are you able to see the co2 mist? I very curious coz currently i on reactor...So cant see anythingy come out from the outlet.

----------


## limz_777

> How about Up inline diffuser , no need to worry about green spot and its tiny bubble just like a smoke




does a inline diffuser works like a co2 reactor ? or its more for one less equipment in the tank (Aesthetic reason )

----------


## EvolutionZ

i bought the replica one from seaview yesterday, went home and plug it to my co2 + solenoid and waited for hours, very slight bubbles only.. heres a pic

today went back to seaview thinking that set was faulty.. but was told that the atomizer needed to be soaked in water for some time to purge the air out.. but still they exchanged a new one for me, so i came back, soaked the atomizer for more than 3 hours, and now, after 10mins, not a single bubble.. im running 7bps btw.. any idea why?

This is how the pack looks like

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Hi Bros,

I have returned! But only in partial success.  :Embarassed:  

I have sent all those who made orders a PM. Please check your mail. Thanks.

FYI, they didn't have enough UPS 16/22 diffusers for everyone. So Shadow gets his order, but Limz and I will have to take a chance on the 'Intense' version which looks about the same. 

Will post back soon as I finish hooking it up! Hopefully with nice pics. Hopefully the Intense version works just as good.  :Sad:

----------


## soonhong

> i bought the replica one from seaview yesterday, went home and plug it to my co2 + solenoid and waited for hours, very slight bubbles only.. heres a pic
> 
> today went back to seaview thinking that set was faulty.. but was told that the atomizer needed to be soaked in water for some time to purge the air out.. but still they exchanged a new one for me, so i came back, soaked the atomizer for more than 3 hours, and now, after 10mins, not a single bubble.. im running 7bps btw.. any idea why?
> 
> This is how the pack looks like


Hi Evolutionz, I am not sure what is the problem with your set but the one I got, i didn't even soaked it in the water. I just simply wash with aquarium water and used it. Just waited about 3-5minutes the very fine bubbles shown.

----------


## soonhong

Bro Evolutionz, I just uploaded to youtube with the link below but i only used 1bps of co2.

----------


## heavenkid

> Hi Bros,
> 
> I have returned! But only in partial success.  
> 
> I have sent all those who made orders a PM. Please check your mail. Thanks.
> 
> FYI, they didn't have enough UPS 16/22 diffusers for everyone. So Shadow gets his order, but Limz and I will have to take a chance on the 'Intense' version which looks about the same. 
> 
> Will post back soon as I finish hooking it up! Hopefully with nice pics. Hopefully the Intense version works just as good.


Hi bro Wolfgangs246, welcome back and thank u for ur help!!! See u later =p

----------


## EvolutionZ

Thanks for the video upload soonhong, i shall try again tomorrow at 1bps..

----------


## soonhong

> Thanks for the video upload soonhong, i shall try again tomorrow at 1bps..


 Sorry Evolutionz, I just remembered the first time when I used, I turn on the co2 until the rates so fast that I could not count to force the fine bubbles to produce but once it is produced, I set it to 1 bps. Hope this helps.

----------


## heavenkid

> Sorry Evolutionz, I just remembered the first time when I used, I turn on the co2 until the rates so fast that I could not count to force the fine bubbles to produce but once it is produced, I set it to 1 bps. Hope this helps.


Bro soonhong, so u set ur bps to 1.. Can u still see the stream of co2 mist coming out from ur outlet? At lst, when I set too fast the bps, I can see... But when I reduce to 1bps, I can't see the stream of co2 mist alrdy... Actually I wanted to see the mist... Tht y I go get tis inline diffuser

----------


## soonhong

> Bro soonhong, so u set ur bps to 1.. Can u still see the stream of co2 mist coming out from ur outlet? At lst, when I set too fast the bps, I can see... But when I reduce to 1bps, I can't see the stream of co2 mist alrdy... Actually I wanted to see the mist... Tht y I go get tis inline diffuser


Hi Heavenkid, if set to 1bps, I can only see very fine bubbles compared to ceramic diffuser, maybe 2-3 bps to see the mist effect.

----------


## soonhong

Bro Heavenkid, how is your inline co2 diffuser? I tried the inline co2 reactor connecting to 2217 and chiller, the flow greatly reduced.

----------


## Shadow

inline diffuser should not reduce the flow, nothing obstuct the flow.

----------


## heavenkid

> Bro Heavenkid, how is your inline co2 diffuser? I tried the inline co2 reactor connecting to 2217 and chiller, the flow greatly reduced.


Hi Bro SoonHong, for my case, i connect a dymax powerhead ph 800 or 700 ( cant remember)- prefilter output - inline diffuser. Flow rate not affected.

----------


## EvolutionZ

Hey guys, 

First of all, a very big thank you to wolfgang246 for helping to purchase the GLA-lookalike atomizer from HK and posting to me.

Next, heres how the atomizer performed.





Yes, it worked just like the one TS posted, and upon closer looked, the words printed on the suction cups seems to look like the same as the GLA one as well as the one blue33 posted.. 

heres 2 FTS showing a normal cheap glass diffuser VS the new atomizer.

As im having high flowrate for my 422 tank, the co2 bubbles are being blown all over the tank.. from the pics below, you can see an obvious difference.


The atomizer, soooo much finer bubbles..


im uploading a video as well.

----------


## heavenkid

> Hey guys, 
> 
> First of all, a very big thank you to wolfgang246 for helping to purchase the GLA-lookalike atomizer from HK and posting to me.
> 
> Next, heres how the atomizer performed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tank setup!

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Nice tank setup!


Thanks bro  :Wink:

----------


## ZackZhou

ANS is having it  :Smile:  able to get one at the lfs in amk central at 6 or 7 bucks  :Smile:

----------


## zonkkie

Looking at the video posted by soonhong, seems like most of the bubbles are not so fine and coming out from the ends of the diffuser (weak spot?). The one by bro EvolutionZ from HK looks good though! Just my comments after looking at the videos/pictures!

----------


## Wolfgangs246

> ANS is having it  able to get one at the lfs in amk central at 6 or 7 bucks


Are you serious? Same design and performance? Ouch. Now I feel cheated.

----------


## blue33

the problem with this atomizer is you need *high pressure* to force out tiny bubbles, *the fine bubbles is good to have but bad for your CO2 system*. When your CO2 pressure runs lower than the atomizer required, the atomizer stops working but actually there's still lots of CO2 inside the CO2 tank, thus this is a big problem you going to face. 

*One thing you need to remember is the CO2 system is not a machine that can be force out constantly as it has no driven system at all but rather a pressure it let go by itself when you release the gauge.*

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Are you serious? Same design and performance? Ouch. Now I feel cheated.


 i think hes refering to the GLA knock-off atomizer instead of the HK atomizer u bought..




> the problem with this atomizer is you need *high pressure* to force out tiny bubbles, *the fine bubbles is good to have but bad for your CO2 system*. When your CO2 pressure runs lower than the atomizer required, the atomizer stops working but actually there's still lots of CO2 inside the CO2 tank, thus this is a big problem you going to face. 
> 
> *One thing you need to remember is the CO2 system is not a machine that can be force out constantly as it has no driven system at all but rather a pressure it let go by itself when you release the gauge.*


hmm.. true.. any idea how much co2 will be left if co2 pressure runs low? thanks

----------


## blue33

just imagine you need around 6-7bps to release bubbles, how much CO2 will be left in the tank you can gauge from there! this kind of atomizer actually is not suitable to use, cos it need high pressure to release CO2 *thus you cannot always have constant CO2 supply* which is bad for planted tank. 




> hmm.. true.. any idea how much co2 will be left if co2 pressure runs low? thanks

----------


## EvolutionZ

> just imagine you need around 6-7bps to release bubbles, how much CO2 will be left in the tank you can gauge from there! this kind of atomizer actually is not suitable to use, cos it need high pressure to release CO2 *thus you cannot always have constant CO2 supply* which is bad for planted tank.


but after once it hit the pressure at 6-7bps and start releasing co2, isn't the bubbles released constant already? since your co2 output will be constant for the rest of the time u want it to on.. please advise.. thanks.

----------


## blue33

the funny part as i had mentioned is irregular CO2 release, bps is not accurate at all, pressure release is unidentified etc etc... you only can based on your experienced to gauge how much CO2 is release into the tank, *for those with low current flow rate this is dangerous as it might kill your faunas*.




> but after once it hit the pressure at 6-7bps and start releasing co2, isn't the bubbles released constant already? since your co2 output will be constant for the rest of the time u want it to on.. please advise.. thanks.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> the funny part as i had mentioned is irregular CO2 release, bps is not accurate at all, pressure release is unidentified etc etc... you only can based on your experienced to gauge how much CO2 is release into the tank, *for those with low current flow rate this is dangerous as it might kill your faunas*.


oh.. so end of the day, diffuser is not accurate at all since the amount of co2 diffused into the tank is irregular since those tiny bubbles are being blown all around the tank.. end of the day, reactor still the best.  :Razz:

----------


## blue33

i think you've confuse already, lol. if you need to inject 6-7bps and it only gives you maybe 1-2 bps from the reading of bubbles counter then of course it is not so accurate. the normal atomizer or ceramic one wont have such problem as the holes is not as compact as the one you bought, even ADA ceramic diffuser dont make so compact.




> oh.. so end of the day, diffuser is not accurate at all since the amount of co2 diffused into the tank is irregular since those tiny bubbles are being blown all around the tank.. end of the day, reactor still the best.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> i think you've confuse already, lol. if you need to inject 6-7bps and it only gives you maybe 1-2 bps from the reading of bubbles counter then of course it is not so accurate. the normal atomizer or ceramic one wont have such problem as the holes is not as compact as the one you bought, even ADA ceramic diffuser dont make so compact.



what im trying to say is, using diffuser wont have 100% diffusion of co2 so strictly speaking, co2 in the tank is irregular since the diffusion is irregular when its being blown all over the tank.. i understand what you are trying to say.. and thanks for the info.. but i guess since i already bought it i shall continue using it..

----------


## aquarius

I presume for the GLA atomizer, if you inject eg. 5bps, you should get around 5bps of bubbles coming out of the atomizer. So bubble for bubble per sec it's more efficient but not so for the cheaper ones cos you'll have to inject more bps to get the same amount of bubbles to come out of the atomizer.

----------


## EvolutionZ

This is a video of my intense bazooka 55mm atomizer at work.. at 4 - 5 bps.. do note that my tank have pretty good flow so those micro bubbles are moving around...

----------


## zonkkie

like pouring water on dry ice!

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Dude thats a pretty awesome bubble flow you have there. Glad to know it's working so well for you. :-)

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Dude thats a pretty awesome bubble flow you have there. Glad to know it's working so well for you. :-)



Thanks bro, yes i very happy with this atomizer  :Very Happy: 




> like pouring water on dry ice!


indeed!  :Razz:

----------

